#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  titan 39 of titan 48

## Dj Sjefkuh

ik ben al een tijdje opzoek naar een goede hoorn-loaded sub, nou ben ik op internet de titan (zelfbouw sub) tegengekomen.
maar ik kan allen nog reviews en foto's ervan vinden (ook heb ik al een compleet foto boek van de bouw van die sub, maar daar kan ik nog niet veel mee).
de eminence 3015LF kan ik zo bestellen bij de plaatseleke geluidsboer, dus dat is geen probleem.
mijn vraag is nou, kan ik ergens aan de bouw tekeningen komen?

----------


## MusicXtra

> ik ben al een tijdje opzoek naar een goede hoorn-loaded sub, nou ben ik op internet de titan (zelfbouw sub) tegengekomen.
> maar ik kan allen nog reviews en foto's ervan vinden (ook heb ik al een compleet foto boek van de bouw van die sub, maar daar kan ik nog niet veel mee).
> de eminence 3015LF kan ik zo bestellen bij de plaatseleke geluidsboer, dus dat is geen probleem.
> mijn vraag is nou, kan ik ergens aan de bouw tekeningen komen?



Die kun je tegen betaling krijgen bij Bill, de ontwerper van de Titan.

----------


## Dj Sjefkuh

ja daar ben ik achtergekomen, maar ik heb het niet zo op met creditcard betalen in america.
heeft iemand in nederland hem al niet, waarvan ik hem kan overkopen of net wat?

----------


## paul_ulrix

mja, als iemand dat plan nog zou hebben mag die dat niet doorverkopen.
maar als je geen plan wil kopen zijn er toch genoeg gratis plannen te vinden ?

betalen is via paypal, da's veilig.

Ik heb hier nog een plan voor de TUBA HT, is er nog niet van gekomen om die te bouwen.
de autotuba heb ik ook, is ook fijn voor in de auto.

de tuba48 vond ik wat groot, als je alles zelf doet heb je wel vrij goedkoop een redelijk goed spelende sub, maar anders zou ik toch eerder voor bv die cubo15 van Rademakers gaan.

----------


## Dj Sjefkuh

nou ik wil er makkelijk voor betalen, maar via pay pal moet t met creditcard, ik heb er geen en ons mam wilt hem niet uitlenen.
de cubo15 ziet er mij nogal onnozel uit en klein.
ik moet subs hebben die dubbele 15'' toppen (van 1000rms) moeten voorzien van bass, dus het mogen flinke subs zijn.
daarom vond ik de titan 48 wel leuk, een soort gelijke sub vind ik ook goed hoor, maar de meeste plannen die ik heb gezien zijn j-design maar dan de korte uitvoering (net als de cv ab-36, dat wil ik juist niet).
meer net als dit:

----------


## paul_ulrix

paypal werkt ook zonder creditcard, kan met gewone overschrijving ook, alleen duurt het dan wat langer. Ze hebben een Nederlands bankaccount waar je zonder kosten kan naar overboeken.
http://forum.thats-me.nl/viewtopic.php?t=4254

Hoeveel ga je er maken ?

----------


## Dj Sjefkuh

oke ik zal dat zo op die manier dan eens proberen, want ja wat is nou 15 dollar :P voor een super sub
nou ik begin met 1, maar als het allemaal goed gaat en vooral goed klinkt, wil ik naar de 2 en dan naar 4 gaan.
en als de zaken voort goed gaan lopen wil ik er 12 hebben, maar dan zie ik zo snel nog niet gebeuren.

----------


## Waveform

waarom een hoorngeladen sub als ik vragen mag?

----------


## paul_ulrix

goedkoop voor wat er uit komt denk ik ?

hier een vergelijking met de titan48 en een jbl 2 x 18 sub

PSW Sound Reinforcement Forums: Product Reviews: Sound Reinforcement => Subwoofer Review - Bill Fitzmaurice Titan 48 (vs. JBL SRX 728)

niet slecht toch ?

onder de 60hz is een 2 x 18 wel beter, maar kost dan ook een pak meer.
Het gaat er ook wel vanaf hangen hoeveel titans je zet, hoe meer hoorns, hoe vlakker die respons wordt.

----------


## MusicXtra

Handig kastje, lekker groot ook. :Big Grin: 
Ook al kost deze minder dan een dubbel 18, vergis je niet in de moeilijkheidsgraad van het bouwen.
Zou er dan eerder voor kiezen om bijvoorbeeld de Punisher te bouwen, kost niet veel, is goed te hanteren en gaat errug hard.
Of gewoon simpele 18" bas reflex kastjes, heel makkelijk te bouwen, ook goed te hanteren, gaan dieper dan de titan en is niet veel duurder.

----------


## paul_ulrix

de punisher is ook een kortere hoorn, speelt niet zo laag.

hier nog een leuk kastje  :Big Grin: 

http://forum.speakerplans.com/2x18-m...174_page1.html

2x18 hoorngeladen, van een zotte rus.

----------


## Dj Sjefkuh

haha miss een zotte rus, maar hij zal wel genoeg bass hebben  :Big Grin: 
nou precies zoals paul_ulrix al zegt, de specs zijn veelbelovend en k heb nou 4 18'' bas reflex kasten, maar ofdat ik kan zeggen ofdat daar bas uitkomt.
ik wil t gewoon eens anders proberen enjah dat dat meteen met zo'n grote hoorngelade sub moet oke.
voor 130 kan ik de eminence 3015lf aankomen (volgens mij wel een goede prijs) enjah dan nog denk 150 euro aan hout als t niet minder is, en dan nog koppelstukken hoeken verf en noem t maar op. 
wat betaal je dan voor een knal sub. vrijwel niks.
en ik heb een timmer man in de vriende groep zitten die mee gaat bouwen, dus dat zal echt geen probleem worden.
auto sub kasten ook altijd zelf gemaakt

----------


## paul_ulrix

dan moet het wel lukken.
let erop dat je zeker lijm neemt die uitzet bij het drogen (polyurethaan lijm) om lekken te voorkomen.

qua gewicht valt zo'n titan wel goed mee, 't is maar 12mm hout, komt op iets van een 50kg per stuk.

----------


## Dj Sjefkuh

ik heb eigenlijk nog 1 vraagje, ik weet dat je bij auto subs de muziek keuze aan goede bas nogal licht in hoe groot is je woofer.
bijvoorbeeld, voor hardcore kan je beter 4x 8'' nemen dan 2x 12''.
is dit nou ook zo bij een hoorngelade sub (de titan 48 is dan 15'') kan die alle muziek soorten strak en goed afspelen?
zeggen jullie, je kan dan beter een korte hoorngelade kast nemen, of wat dan ook (A)?
of klopt er gewoon helemaal geen zak van van wat ik net zeg, en kan k gewoon de titan gaan bouwen?

mvg sjef

----------


## paul_ulrix

anders moet je ze eerst even kunnen horen voor je begint ? Op het forum van Billfitzmaurice zitten wel een paar Nederlanders, onder andere Thijs666, die is van de kanten van Maastricht en heeft 2 T48's met de 3015LF en DR200 topkasten.


BillFitzmaurice.info - Index page

de Titan kan ook met 12 inchers of 2 x 10 geloof ik, als je smallere cabs wil. maar of dat veel verschil geeft in geluid ?

----------


## salsa

Het begint een Car Audio Forum te worden hier...
Da's niet de bedoeling hier, alleen PRO Audio dus..

Dave

----------


## Dj Sjefkuh

> Het begint een Car Audio Forum te worden hier...
> Da's niet de bedoeling hier, alleen PRO Audio dus..
> 
> Dave



uhm ik weet niet, maar ik geef een vergelijking! 
t enige dat ik vraag in pro audio taal dan is, maakt de grote van de woofer uit kwa muziek stijl (oftewel kan een 15'' hoorngelaade sub ook de snelle muziek stijl voorzien of gaat hij dan achterlopen of zelfds 1 bas toon geven ipv punchen op de beat)!!!!!
omdat mij vertelt is dat de hoorngelade ts-42 van cerwin vega een 21'' driver heeft en je dat beter niet kon pakken omdat dan de conus telang onderweg is. 
of weet k veel, dat is alweer even geleden.

dank u

----------


## Rademakers

De impuls response en/of hoe "snel" een luidspreker wordt ervaren hangt af van meerdere factoren. Over het algemeen heb je met een 15" tov een 18" meer kans dat het geluid als "snel" ervaren wordt, er zijn echter ook genoeg uitzonderingen te vinden. Stop je zo'n snelle 15"  in een hoornkast als de Titan zonder de topjes te compenseren voor de delay ten gevolge van de lange hoornlengte dan kun je ook een "achterlopende bas" verwachten.

Naast de luidspreker speelt ook het kastprincipe een rol. Wat dat betreft zit je met een frontloaded hoorn op de goede weg maar hou rekening met de delay. 

Eén en ander hangt ook samen met de ruimte waarin de luidspreker/kast wordt gebruikt en het samenspel met de gebruikte topjes, dat eerste ivm het aanslaan van kamerresonanties. 

Mvg Johan

----------


## MusicXtra

> De impuls response en/of hoe "snel" een luidspreker wordt ervaren hangt af van meerdere factoren. Over het algemeen heb je met een 15" tov een 18" meer kans dat het geluid als "snel" ervaren wordt, er zijn echter ook genoeg uitzonderingen te vinden. Stop je zo'n snelle 15"  in een hoornkast als de Titan zonder de topjes te compenseren voor de delay ten gevolge van de lange hoornlengte dan kun je ook een "achterlopende bas" verwachten.
> 
> Naast de luidspreker speelt ook het kastprincipe een rol. Wat dat betreft zit je met een frontloaded hoorn op de goede weg maar hou rekening met de delay. 
> 
> Eén en ander hangt ook samen met de ruimte waarin de luidspreker/kast wordt gebruikt en het samenspel met de gebruikte topjes, dat eerste ivm het aanslaan van kamerresonanties. 
> 
> Mvg Johan



Denk dat dit een beetje te hoog gegrepen theorie voor TS is. :Wink:

----------


## salsa

> Denk dat dit een beetje te hoog gegrepen theorie voor TS is.




Daarom is dit ook een PRO Audio forum, toch?

Dave

----------


## paul_ulrix

al aan het bouwen ? Ik denk wel dat een tapped horn in dat formaat de titan48 gaat verslaan van 40-60 hz. + daar moet je ook geen meer cabs van neerzetten om een vlakke respons te krijgen.

----------

